# το μη χείρον βέλτιστον = (settle for / choose) the lesser of two evils



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

Σε διάφορα προεκλογικά κείμενα που διάβασα αυτές τις μέρες, οι αρθρογράφοι αποκάλυπταν το κόμμα που θα ψηφίσουν, καταλήγοντας σ’ αυτό όχι επειδή ξεχώριζαν αμέσως κάποια πλεονεκτήματα, αλλά αφού πρώτα απέρριπταν διάφορα άλλα κόμματα με τη διαδικασία «το μη χείρον βέλτιστον». (Οι κακοί Εγγλέζοι λένε «The lesser of two evils is still evil».)

Μελέτησα λίγο αυτό το «μη χείρον βέλτιστον» και βρήκα τα εξής:

Η έκφραση «το μη χείρον βέλτιστον» προέρχεται (λέει το ΛΝΕΓ) από την αρχαία παροιμία «*Δυοίν κακοίν προκειμένοιν το μη χείρον βέλτιστον*». Ωστόσο, δεν κατάφερα να βρω την παροιμία στο TLG ή άλλες αξιόπιστες πηγές. Μήπως δημιουργήθηκε αργότερα;

Άλλοι πάλι στο διαδίκτυο λένε ότι είναι του Πλαύτου. Μα έγραψε ο Πλαύτος στα ελληνικά; Εκτός αν είναι η μετάφραση κάποιου παραθέματος του Πλαύτου, αλλά αμφιβάλλω, δεν βρήκα τίποτα σχετικό.

Ο Νατσούλης αναφέρει κι αυτός την παροιμία, δίνει όμως και Λυκούργο:

Λυκούργου κατά Λεωκράτους (130): «δυοῖν κινδύνοιν ὑποκειμένοιν, ἀναγκαῖον ἔσται θατέρου μετασχεῖν», δηλ. όταν βρίσκεσαι μπροστά σε δύο κινδύνους, κατ' ανάγκη θ' αντιμετωπίσεις τον ένα από τους δύο. 

Παραθέτει και το μινιμαλιστικό λατινικό *Minima de malis* του Κικέρωνα, δηλ. «τα ελάχιστα των κακών», που είναι του Αριστοτέλη.

Αυτό του Αριστοτέλη (από τα _Ηθικά Νικομάχεια_) δίνει σαν αρχή το Concise Oxford Dictionary of Proverbs:

Cf. [Aristotle _Nicomachean Ethics_ II. ix. 1109a] κατὰ τὸν δεύτερον, φασί, πλοῦν τὰ ἐλάχιστα ληπτέον τῶν κακῶν, we must as a second-best course, it is said, take the least of the evils; [Cicero _De Officiis_ III. xxix.] _minima de malis_, of evils choose the least.

Of harmes two, the lesse is for to chese. [_c_ 1385 Chaucer _Troilus & Criseyde_ II. 470]
Of too Evelis the lasse Evill is to be chosyn. [_c_ 1440 _Gesta Romanorum_ (EETS) 10]
Of two yls, chose the least while choyse lyth in lot. [1546 J. Heywood _Dialogue of Proverbs_ I. V. B2]
‘O ho! Sir, (said I), you are flying to me for refuge!’‥. ‘It is of two evils choosing the least.’ [1785 J. Boswell _Journal of Tour to Hebrides_ 464]
Either the Turks would make a prisoner of me‥. or I must‥. take my chance of the Russian fire. ‥. ‘Of two evils choose the less,’ says the wise proverb. [1891 A. Forbes _Barracks, Bivouacs & Battles_ 187]
She didn't want to wake dear Constance, who really needed all the sleep she could get, but if she didn't‥. Miss Jones chose the lesser of two evils. [1975 J. Porter _Package Included Murder_ xiv.]
http://www.answers.com/topic/of-two-evils-choose-the-less

Βρήκα κι αυτό, του Θωμά από το Κέμπεν:

De duobus malis, minus est semper eligendum (Of two evils, always choose the lesser one.)

Παραμένει η απορία για την ακριβή προέλευση του ελληνικού.


Wikipedia: Lesser of two evils principle


----------



## cougr (May 6, 2012)

Ίσως να προέρχεται από τις «Ικέτιδες» του Αισχύλου. Δεν έχω πρόσβαση στην ελληνική έκδοση της τραγωδίας αλλά στα αγγλικά το έργο λήγει με τις εξής λέξεις: 

_I prefer the better of two evils_, and partly good and partly bad, and that justice follow justice with my prayers with the liberating aid of the god.


----------



## dolphink (May 6, 2012)

cougr said:


> Ίσως να προέρχεται από τις «Ικέτιδες» του Αισχύλου. Δεν έχω πρόσβαση στην ελληνική έκδοση της τραγωδίας αλλά στα αγγλικά το έργο λήγει με τις εξής λέξεις:
> 
> _I prefer the better of two evils_, and partly good and partly bad, and that justice follow justice with my prayers with the liberating aid of the god.



Το αρχαίο κείμενο λέει:

 *τὸ βέλτερον κακοῦ * καὶ τὸ δίμοιρον αἰνῶ, καὶ δίκᾳ δίκας ἕπεσθαι, ξὺν εὐχαῖς ἐμαῖς, λυτηρίοις μηχαναῖς θεοῦ πάρα.


----------



## cougr (May 6, 2012)

I guess that settles that then. Ευχαριστώ dolphink!

Παρεμπ: Τώρα θυμήθηκα και τα λόγια της Mae West που κάποτε είχε πει: "_Between the lesser of two evils, I always pick the one I haven't tried yet._" That's my kind of woman! :):cheek:


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2012)

cougr said:


> [...]
> Παρεμπ: Τώρα θυμήθηκα και τα λόγια της Mae West που κάποτε είχε πει: "_Between the lesser of two evils, I always pick the one I haven't tried yet._" That's my kind of woman! :):cheek:


Is this a dagger which I see before me, or are you just happy to see her?


----------

